# Introducing Brandy Bojovnik...



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

I took a break from the board for the past two years to deal with some personal issues but now that life has settled down and I have a recent new addition, I've decided it's a great time for a return!

So I'd like everyone to meet my newest addition to the family, schutzhund prospect Brandy Bojovnika! (Call name yet to be determined!) 

Before I got her, I knew that with my next puppy I had the intention of finding an excellent schutzhund prospect, but I had not been actively searching for a pup just yet. However, when I saw this breeding by Melanie Howe at Bojovnika K9, I just had to look further into it! By then, I was set on having a pup from this litter! I fell in love with "Brandy" and brought her home with me on Wednesday!

Sire: Zwack vom Holzwinkel SchH2 Zwack vom Holzwinkel - German Shepherd Dog

Dam: Ema Deviant z Senca SchH3 PDC Ema Deviant zo Senca - German Shepherd Dog

And here are the best two pictures I have of her so far...She's constantly on the move so other than sleeping pics, she's a tough subject to photograph! LOL!




















She's been such a fantastic puppy so far and she's showing great potential! Thanks again to Melanie for helping bring her into the world!

It's good to be back! 

-Jackie


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

:wub: She's beautiful and I especially like her feet!


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

I love her toes. She is so cute


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

She has a nice pedigree! What a Beautiful girl! What are plans with her?


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks guys! I love her feet too!!! :wub:

Danielle, I am hoping to take her to a SchH3 title, and then from there, the sky's the limit! I got her with the intention of schutzhund training, and she's certainly showing the potential so far! I am really excited about her and I love her pedigree too!

-Jackie


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she is soooo gorgeous, congratulations have lots of fun with her


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Thanks! I'm already having fun playing with her, she's a little firecracker!

Oh geez! Silly me, I forgot to mention that she's 10 weeks old! :blush:

Now we just need a name! So far I'm liking Arabell, Beretta, and Ariel... I'm still looking at names but I'm trying to have one picked out by the end of the night!

-Jackie


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

She looks like a girl with some attitude...I like her & she's gorgeous


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Adorable girl!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Awesome she looks like alot of fun!! Andy has his PSA1 title.... Any plans of dabbling in that aswell. It's loads of fun! I have been looking in to that breeders website. I really like Andy and Emma. They area nice pair! Congratz on your new baby girl. Keep us posted on things to come. I personally always enjoy lot of pics!


----------



## jfisher (Dec 29, 2005)

Danielle,

Ema is her dam but actually Andy didn't sire this litter. My puppy's sire is Zwack (his pedigree is linked in my first post on this thread.) He's a Javir son owned by Jim Hill. I do really like Andy as well though! 

I have never trained in PSA, but I have been doing a little research on it since Melanie mentioned it and if I would have the opportunity to do so, it looks like something I would be interested in trying!

-Jackie


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on your new pup! I followed this litter since the breeding announcement....lucky you!


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

I currently in training for PSA with Circe. I found out about it when I join my local club. It's a multi sport club..... Talked to my trainer And other members and fell in love with the sport. Best of luck to you and your new pup. She is a definite cute pie!


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

Hi Jackie. I have a pup out of Ema's first litter - bred to Andy, so my Andi Bojovnik is a 1/2 sister to your Brandi. If I didn't have a full house at the moment I would be getting a pup from this litter. I get to watch Zwack train a few times a week and have watched Ema often since Melanie got her. Melanie plans to put a PSAI title on Ema in the next few months so your pups dam should have that one added to her very many titles soon.

Looking forward to seeing good things from you and Brandi in the future!

Good luck and hope to see lots of pictures of her growing up.

Cheryl


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

She's beautiful; and I like her feet too. She looks like she is wearing shoes.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Looks like she has personality!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Sweet green eared baby!!! <3


----------



## BritneyP (Oct 26, 2006)

Best of luck with her! Melanie is great.. I'm looking forward to seeing how the litter matures!


----------

